
Palantir Shows Its Cards - simplystats2
https://simplystatistics.org/2020/08/26/palantir-shows-its-cards/
======
michannne
The difference between a generalized, customizable solution like Salesforce,
and something like Palantir, is that customers go to Palantir because they
don't know what to do with their data - they're stuck and need advice on how
to proceed in extracting information. Wheras with Salesforce, customers know
what they want generally right when walk through the door. At the end of the
day, as much as Palantir may not want to give the impression that they are a
consulting company, that is what the majority of work will be comprised of.

